# Y'know how...



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 4, 2008)

Sometimes you'll hear a song you haven't heard in years, and it'll just bring back that exact time period in your life and your head just gets flooded with vivid imagery and scents and sounds. 

I just heart LeAnn Rimes - "How Do I Live" and it put me into a serious trance. It just reminds me of being in 6th grade and going to the skating rink every friday night. Pretty much my first real foray into the love scene was at this skating rink.

I'm a nostalgic fool.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 4, 2008)

There's a lot of songs that do that to me too. Some of the more notable ones I would have to say.... "Medicine Bottle" by the Red House Painters, "Plainsong" by the Cure, oh and just about any song by the Smiths lol. I can't say that I ever really went rollerskating though, I tried once and busted my ass. For me it was more like, chillin' on a swingset in this old cemetery that was also a park, listening to my walkman. It's not just songs though, the smell of fresh ocean air, a cool autumn breeze, the first frost of winter, all things worth swooning over  +1 on nostalgic fool.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

haha! Michael Jackson "Billie Jean" always reminds me of dancing in the living room with my lil brother trying to be MJ!! Jeez Im so old


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear a song every so often that does this too me.....
Makes me wish I was a teen again sometimes


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2008)

This is such obscure nostalgia....

but the song Superunknown by Soundgarden reminds of a night when I was about 13. My brother and I had been out swimming, and we came home to play Loaded on PS1. At the moment when we finally beat that game for the first time, Superunknown was playing. I don't hear the song frequently, but it ALWAYS brings me back to that moment.


----------



## steely (Oct 4, 2008)

Dancin' with Myself~Billy Idol

I loved that crazy song.I was so young then.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 5, 2008)

yes. 
This is why Our House by Madness cracks me up.
it makes me remember the dumb stuff my dad used to do during his favorite songs in the car...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 5, 2008)

Melian said:


> This is such obscure nostalgia....
> 
> but the song Superunknown by Soundgarden reminds of a night when I was about 13. My brother and I had been out swimming, and we came home to play Loaded on PS1. At the moment when we finally beat that game for the first time, Superunknown was playing. I don't hear the song frequently, but it ALWAYS brings me back to that moment.



That whole album is seriously a trip down memory lane. "Black Hole Sun" brings me back to elementary school so much. I have an older sister who is 4 years my senior and she'd always watch MTV and dominate the TV. Any music video from that era I can pinpoint the exact moment in my life it reminds me of. 

I kind of have a really uncanny memory to begin with, so it's a really whole picture. It's easy to get lost thinking about the past. That kind of thing makes me really happy, though.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 14, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Sometimes you'll hear a song you haven't heard in years, and it'll just bring back that exact time period in your life and your head just gets flooded with vivid imagery and scents and sounds.
> 
> I just heart LeAnn Rimes - "How Do I Live" and it put me into a serious trance. It just reminds me of being in 6th grade and going to the skating rink every friday night. Pretty much my first real foray into the love scene was at this skating rink.
> 
> I'm a nostalgic fool.



No, you're not a fool.

A lot of songs do this for me - I just can't think of any of them at the moment!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Flotsam & Jetsam's No Place for Disgrace makes me think of my old iguana. When he died, my friend Gary bought me that CD (Fave band at the time, it had just come out). Judas Priest's Green Manalishi (Live version, Unleashed in the East) makes me think of being 12 again. That whole CD takes me back in ime, actually.


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

You aren't alone there. That includes themes for TV shows like Step by Step and cartoons like Thundercats.

A lot of MJ songs make me feel nostalgic since I grew up listening to him. 

Certain love songs ofcourse sting and warm my heart..like Just like Heaven by The Cure and Heaven by Bryan Adams especially.




pinkylou said:


> haha! Michael Jackson "Billie Jean" always reminds me of dancing in the living room with my lil brother trying to be MJ!! Jeez Im so old


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

You oughta know-Alanis Morissette.

I was 4 and my mom had just had a bitter divorce. needless to say, that casette was play loads in her jeep lol. and I sang it very off key in the back seat in its entirety.....i learned men are horrible little creatures at a young age.....but i love em in a crazy way


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 15, 2009)

In spite of not even really being around then, 80s music takes me back. I have no idea why, either.

Also, most if not all alternative rock ballads do something for me. And it's so sappy, but I tear up when I hear songs like Concrete Angel by Martina McBride.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Jan 15, 2009)

Hanky Panky by Madonna 
6 years old no idea what the song meant but dancing for hours to it

Bad Reputation by Joan Jett
Lying on my uncle's couch dreaming about my first girl crush and wishing I was back home so I could see her.


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

Man, whole albums do that to me. I think every one of Radiohead's albums bring me to a different period of my life, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, I think the most powerful one for me would be anything by Bruce Springsteen. I grew up on that stuff, when I hear him I just remember playing in the sandbox in the backyard during the summertime, when my mother used to stay at home with us... I had such a happy childhood.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 16, 2009)

Toadies - "Possum Kingdom" always reminds me of driving with my dad to pick up pizza every friday night when I was in elementary school. For some reason, that song would always be playing.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 16, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Toadies - "Possum Kingdom" always reminds me of driving with my dad to pick up pizza every friday night when I was in elementary school. For some reason, that song would always be playing.



Oh my god. Freakin love that song!!!!!!!


----------



## BoostChub (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice thread Ninja...songs that brings me back to moments in time. That's what I like play when i'm DJ'n live or make'n mix's. Always gets the crowd going.

:bow:


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2016)

I stumbled upon this old thread when looking something up, and thought that there has been enough turn-over here to revive it and get some new answers. Sadly I cant claim that I heard a song that reminded me of it 

==============================================

As a kid that was both nerdy and involved in activities with no girls in them (at that time and place), through middle-school Id still viewed girls as an unknowable and possibly dangerous alien species, even if I was attracted to them  and in turn the girls in school hadnt exactly been inviting random guys into their conversations. At the end of the year we took a trip to Montreal to see an Expos (baseball) game. Coming back afterwards, driving through the warm, dark, night on a cruddy school bus for a couple of hours, suddenly all of the barriers came down and everyone was talking to everyone else. It turned out that the girls Id been crushing on were cool and interesting human beings after all. It not only finished my middle-school years on a high note, it totally changed my attitude and I went into high-school with quite a bit of a different approach (although I went to a different school than any of my old classmates, so I had to get to know new people). 

For whatever reason, I had Joan Jetts song Crimson and Clover stuck in my head that whole ride, and now on the rare occasion where I hear it Im instantly transported back to June 1982.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 11, 2016)

From see it on the main page I thought we had a brand new thread.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 11, 2016)

Tad said:


> ...
> 
> For whatever reason, I had Joan Jett’s song “Crimson and Clover” stuck in my head that whole ride, and now on the rare occasion where I hear it I’m instantly transported back to June 1982.



I really liked that song. It was one of the songs that was playing the first time I made out with a SSBBW (or at least as close to one as high school provides). Almost makes me nostalgic for her 1976 Chrysler Cordoba too.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 13, 2016)

Keith Urban - Making Memories of Us brings me back to junior high, like 6th grade. It was a song for my ex and I, we grew up being friends for a long time but recently last year he screwed up our friendship by trying to have a real relationship with me, and then cheating and never actually starting anything LOL. Anyway, I'll listen to that, or Here in Your Arms by Hellogoodbye and just be back in my room again 12-13 years young, nostalgic as hell, young, dumb and in love.


----------

